# Corbet's Couloir



## skiNEwhere (Aug 14, 2007)

Since I am bored anticipating the ski season, I must youtube motivational ski video's. Corbet's looks *INSANE* and even in video form is very intimidating, and it makes me wanna go down there!!! I know someone in this forum has skied it before, speak up. 

Too bad I won't be going there this year, I'm heading to Whistler this December



Incase the embedding doesn't work, here is the original link
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rcxNUMr064&mode=related&search=


----------



## 2knees (Aug 14, 2007)

what blows my mind most about Corbett's is that from everything i've read, its considered tame compared to what some dudes are dropping into now.  Apparently someone even went down it on a snowmobile.  

To me, it looks almost impossible to pull off on skis.  How you get the c.a. jones to drop the 20 or so feet into that knowing you have to land and crank a turn or slam into the rock wall.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 14, 2007)

a snowmobile? you got a link or picture of that? I'd love to see that lol.

Yea the drop in looks the hardest by far, I bet it is icy as well from all the people side sliding down it


----------



## Geoff (Aug 14, 2007)

llamborghinii said:


> Since I am bored anticipating the ski season, I must youtube motivational ski video's. Corbet's looks *INSANE* and even in video form is very intimidating, and it makes me wanna go down there!!! I know someone in this forum has skied it before, speak up.
> 
> Too bad I won't be going there this year, I'm heading to Whistler this December



Whistler has plenty of terrain that is equal to or better than Jackson Hole.  December is often a little early for the steepest stuff.  It takes 10 feet of snowpack to get much of it skiable.


----------



## JohnGD33 (Aug 14, 2007)

Corbet's is crazy I did it not sure if i would do it again. Watch out for the rock candy!!! In Whistler there is alot of stuff just as steep and are NO FALL ZONES but you can find stuff without rocks in your face. The black hole is pretty fun over on blackcomb (some rocks but not at all like Corbet's. Jackson is just STEEP!!!                      

   I CAN"T WAIT TO SKI:beer:


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 14, 2007)

JohnGD33 said:


> I CAN"T WAIT TO SKI:beer:



I feel ya man, I've been itching to go skiing for what feels like YEARS (even though it only has been like 3-4 months)


----------



## JohnGD33 (Aug 14, 2007)

Only about three months! I did have my A$$ handed to me at Corbet's but I made it out without going down hard.


----------



## thaller1 (Aug 14, 2007)

ha ha ha.. I thought we were talking about the Corbert Report!!


----------



## skibum1321 (Aug 15, 2007)

thaller1 said:


> ha ha ha.. I thought we were talking about the Corbert Report!!



Do you mean the Colbert Report?

I would love to ski Corbet's one of these days. Hopefully I'll get out to J-Hole in the next few years. As for this winter, I'm trying to get sent to a conference in Vancouver, where they have an optional day skiing at Whistler...


----------



## 2knees (Aug 15, 2007)

llamborghinii said:


> a snowmobile? you got a link or picture of that? I'd love to see that lol.
> 
> Yea the drop in looks the hardest by far, I bet it is icy as well from all the people side sliding down it



I havent found any pictures but here is a link to the guys website.  Works for Blue Sky snowmobiles.

http://www.shadfree.com/instructors.html

This is all they say about it.

Shad is a founding member of the SLEDNECK revolution and spent four of the following winters filming for the series that changed to sport to what it is today. In the spring of 1999, Shad became the 1st and only person to jump a snowmobile into the famed Corbets Couloir at the Jackson Hole Mountain Resort.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Aug 15, 2007)

Even tho I lived at JH for many years I never had the desire to jump in. It's more gravity then survival than skiing. . If there is alot of snow it's not much of a jump. Just down the ridge the S&S Couloir is a bigger challenge. I passed by the entrance hundreds of times.







This is the terrain I preferred at JH


----------



## tjf67 (Aug 15, 2007)

How big is the drop to get in there?


----------



## Greg (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm pretty positive that I will never be doing anything like that. And I'm okay with it...


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 15, 2007)

Greg said:


> I'm pretty positive that I will never be doing anything like that. And I'm okay with it...



What if there is moguls on it greg?:lol:


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Aug 15, 2007)

tjf67 said:


> How big is the drop to get in there?



Depends on how much snow they've received.  The bigger the year, the smaller the drop.


----------



## Razor (Aug 15, 2007)

I stood on the edge with my tips dangling over one time but never got up the balls to drop into it.  Some things just don't seem worth the risk.


----------



## gpetrics (Aug 15, 2007)

I must have skied that damn thing 20 times when I was there in 2000 for US Nationals. Soooo much fun...really not as bad as you might think.

And yes... it is nothing compared to what the big dogs do these days for TGR, MSP etc...

To compare, the cornice at the very tippy top of Left Gully is about the same drop, but doesn't *quite* require as much of a crux maneuver to ski out of (with enough snow).

I've heard (but can't speak from experience--hope for that to change April '08 ) that Dodge's Drop is more technically challenging... of course Dodge's is backcountry too, so that factors in.


----------



## kingslug (Aug 15, 2007)

I looked up at it from the bottom during a low snow season, no one was dropping in that day. Doubt I'll ever do it, too risky.


----------



## lloyd braun (Aug 15, 2007)

Watch this, all kinds of footage including the snowmobile. enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zwUBMrRbSo


----------



## andyzee (Aug 15, 2007)

gpetrics said:


> I must have skied that damn thing 20 times when I was there in 2000 for US Nationals. Soooo much fun...really not as bad as you might think.
> 
> And yes... it is nothing compared to what the big dogs do these days for TGR, MSP etc...
> 
> ...


 

This is coming from a guy who prefers skiing air to snow!


----------



## JerseyJoey (Aug 16, 2007)

im new here but i do like jackson hole and corbets. im also from new jersey but i ski in vermont and maine. hello everybody here. im jersey joseph.


----------



## SkiDog (Aug 16, 2007)

2knees said:


> I havent found any pictures but here is a link to the guys website.  Works for Blue Sky snowmobiles.
> 
> http://www.shadfree.com/instructors.html
> 
> ...



And I believe proceeded to get arrested right after he got down....

Fun I guess....crazy...definitely....worth being arrested? I think not.

M


----------



## 2knees (Aug 16, 2007)

SkiDog said:


> And I believe proceeded to get arrested right after he got down....
> 
> Fun I guess....crazy...definitely....worth being arrested? I think not.
> 
> M



actually my thought was.....worth dying for?   

how's summer been out there for you?  make sure to post some stoke once the snow flies.  which should be in about a month and a half for you, bastard. :smile:


----------



## SkiDog (Aug 16, 2007)

2knees said:


> actually my thought was.....worth dying for?
> 
> how's summer been out there for you?  make sure to post some stoke once the snow flies.  which should be in about a month and a half for you, bastard. :smile:




Oh you know I will..... ;-)

Summers been excellent...been doing a TON of outdoor stuff and all of its been free....theres just soo much soo close..... Thanks for asking...hows things back east..

Oh yeah and I forgot DYING....that was a big one...corbets on skis or board is bad enough, but with like 1000lbs under you...even scarier.... 

Once the snow flies up high, ill be dragging out the touring boards...who needs lifts?

Keep in touch....there always floor space and spare bedrooms.... ;-)

M


----------



## koreshot (Aug 17, 2007)

First, let me say that people don't really understand Colberts that much when they say "Oh yeah, I skied it, it wasn't so bad, you can do it" ... Colberts can vary from easy to pretty difficult (for a recreational skier anyway) based on the following factors:

- the amount of snow that year (how high is the drop)
- presense/absence of fresh snow
- ski patrol maintenance of the cornices and the safest entrance location

Therefore, I won't make a blanket statement on how easy or hard it is in general.  All I will say is that when I skied it, it was pretty challenging - challenging enough for one of the instructors leading us down it to have a minor wipe out.  Another new instructor didn't even want to attempt.

When i was there it hadn's snowed in 7 days, the landing was pretty stiff and the snow was fast.  We would go over to the entrance, hang our skis off the edge and practice the turns in our minds.  Finally on day 4, first run of the day, we went for it.

On that day, it was 15+ feet in the air, entering from skier's right skis pointed at the left wall.  For me avoiding the rock walls was goal numero uno, it would hurt after a 15 foot free fall, but making a few turns up top is important to snow yourself down, otherwise with no powder to slow you down, you come out maching down cruddy snow.  Some people paniced and straightlined down the whole run without even turning - 60mph rag doll displays followed about halfway down the run.

Fun stuff.  View from below, you can see the drop:






This was the most used entrance point - 15+ feet of air onto not soft snow, skis pointed at a rock wall.  Better make that right hand turn   :


----------



## shpride (Aug 17, 2007)

As a person who has only skied in the East it is hard for me to believe that this is an official trail at a ski area.  I have a feeling I would pass it up when standing at the top.  Those pics are very intimidating.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 17, 2007)

There's stuff in the east you can practice to get a feel for the drop (sorta).  For instance, try hucking the upper headwall of Ovation at Killington (in the middle)


----------



## JimG. (Aug 17, 2007)

SkiDork said:


> There's stuff in the east you can practice to get a feel for the drop (sorta).  For instance, try hucking the upper headwall of Ovation at Killington (in the middle)



The drop isn't the intimidating part; it's the narrowness of the entrance and the rock walls lining it.

As SRO already mentioned, S&S down the ridge is far more intimidating.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 17, 2007)

JimG. said:


> The drop isn't the intimidating part; it's the narrowness of the entrance and the rock walls lining it.
> 
> As SRO already mentioned, S&S down the ridge is far more intimidating.



True.  Not sure if there's anything in the east to simulate all the aspects.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Aug 17, 2007)

SkiDork said:


> True.  Not sure if there's anything in the east to simulate all the aspects.



s n s = ovation headwall? u dont get out west much do you.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 17, 2007)

JerseyJoey said:


> s n s = ovation headwall? u dont get out west much do you.



Only been to Steamboat once.

Whats SNS?  I was talking about Corbetts.


----------



## koreshot (Aug 17, 2007)

SNS is next to Corbets, it might be visible from the picture i posted, looking up corbets from below.

I think Corbets looks eaiser in pictures than it is in person.  In pictures you look at it objectively, but once in person, fear, doubt and the actual reality of what you are about to huck into hits you.

And yes, the hardest part is making sure that you don't run into the rock.  There is a way to drop in with skis pointed straight down the hill and straightline without turnin at all, but most likely that will result in a pretty impressive yard sale - for recreational skiers anyway.  For really good skiers, people that ski 50, 100 or more days a year in challenging west coast conditions, Corbets is a piece of cake.  Some huck it and then rip the rest of the line in 3 large GS style turns.

Its funny how famous Corbets is - there are many harder trails/runs in North America - but few have the draw of Corbets.   Just cause you can ski Corbets, doesn't mean you are a great skier - there are known runs in Jackson hole that are more difficult that Corbets.  I didn't find them, but locals know them.


----------



## shpride (Aug 17, 2007)

JimG. said:


> The drop isn't the intimidating part; it's the narrowness of the entrance and the rock walls lining it.
> 
> As SRO already mentioned, S&S down the ridge is far more intimidating.



I agree.  It was the second picture that had me saying WOH.  I have dropped off a number of things, but never had a wall right in front of me upon the landing.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 17, 2007)

Agreed.  And for whoever took issue with my comparison of Corbetts to upper headwall of Ovation, If you re-read it I simply said you can get an idea of the drop.  If it's a 15 foot drop on Corbets, you can find about 15 feet of vertical drop off upper Ovation.  Thats all I was referring to.


----------



## koreshot (Aug 17, 2007)

A few more pics from my trip down Corbets for your enjoyment...

Another view from the headwall:





Our group looking in, getting ready to drop:





First victim.  Yeah, its steep up at the top.






Second victim (yours trully).  I am looking ok in that picture, but two turns later I got back seat and double ejected.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 17, 2007)

Whats the name of that unofficial trail on the mountain next to stowe. It has a cliff then a very steep pitch, and trees to boot.I remember an instructor telling me about it, but i can't remember the name.

Also I know this doesn't compare as much in difficulty, but if you are looking for a drop and then a little pitch, drop off of the cliff on Devil's Fiddle at K


----------



## skibum1321 (Aug 17, 2007)

llamborghinii said:


> Whats the name of that unofficial trail on the mountain next to stowe. It has a cliff then a very steep pitch, and trees to boot.I remember an instructor telling me about it, but i can't remember the name.



You're probably talking about Tusk. There are some pretty crazy BC options in the Notch and I would say that if you can handle some of the lines then you should be able to handle Corbet's. This is from someone that has never skied Corbet's though.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 18, 2007)

koreshots pics and posts are awesome. Keeping it real, making me feel it like nothing else I've seen or read about Corbet's. I've never skied JH.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 18, 2007)

JimG. said:


> The drop isn't the intimidating part; it's the narrowness of the entrance and the rock walls lining it.
> 
> As SRO already mentioned, S&S down the ridge is far more intimidating.



Have you skied them both?


----------



## St. Jerry (Aug 18, 2007)

SkiDork said:


> Agreed.  And for whoever took issue with my comparison of Corbetts to upper headwall of Ovation, If you re-read it I simply said you can get an idea of the drop.  If it's a 15 foot drop on Corbets, you can find about 15 feet of vertical drop off upper Ovation.  Thats all I was referring to.



Sorry Dork, but there is nothing in the East even remotly comparable to Corbets.  I was at JHMR last winter (a terrible snow year) full of adreneline and ready to ski Corbets.  Let's just say all that adreneline was used up just to look over the edge of the trail, let alone attempt to ski it.  No freakin' way!    It was closed at the time, but I think it was certain death to even attempt it that week.

There is no trail in the East where if you are an expert skier, you seriously risk injury if you attempt to ski it. 

$0.02

St. Jerry


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 19, 2007)

Ovation is only an 8 footer or so if you want it to be, and its not manditory. Comparing to Corbets is not possible.

Double ejection on that ! Yipes!  I remember popping out head over heels when I landed dropping into Saudan Coiloire at Blackcomb. Needless to say it must have been good viewing for those inside the Rendezvous lodge! haha


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 19, 2007)

JimG. said:


> The drop isn't the intimidating part; it's the narrowness of the entrance and the rock walls lining it.


Having never skied it and only having looked at the pictures and videos, that was my arm chair analysis. It is a decent drop but nothing huge and certainly nothing that couldn't be worked up to skiing in the East. The skiing after the crux rock manuveruer doesn't look terribly steep and the couloir seems wide enough after the crux. Seems like making two key turns following the drop surrounded by rock is the difficult part. As previously mentioned, conditions too could make it better or worse. The crowd should certainly factor into the intimidation issue, LOL. Nothing like a bunch of folks just hovering over a run waiting for someone else to get up the nerve.

I hope I get out there before I am too old to have anything to prove to myself and my survival instinct begins to refine itself. :lol:


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 20, 2007)

cps27 said:


> Sorry Dork, but there is nothing in the East even remotly comparable to Corbets.  I was at JHMR last winter (a terrible snow year) full of adreneline and ready to ski Corbets.  Let's just say all that adreneline was used up just to look over the edge of the trail, let alone attempt to ski it.  No freakin' way!    It was closed at the time, but I think it was certain death to even attempt it that week.
> 
> There is no trail in the East where if you are an expert skier, you seriously risk injury if you attempt to ski it.
> 
> ...



Wow.  Just wow.  I'm amazed.  

I just don't understand why people can't understand what I'm trying to say.

I'm NOT saying Upper O is like Corbetts.

OK, let me repeat.

If you want to get an idea of JUST THE LENGTH OF THE FIRST DROP you might want to check out the Upper Ovation headwall, it's got at least a 15 foot section, if not 20 footer.  

Nothing more, not saying it's the same as Corbetts.

hmmmmm...  Lemme put it another way.

If you don't have the balls to do the biggest drop/huck off the Upper O headwall, fuggetttabout Corbetts.

That any better?


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 20, 2007)

Newpylong said:


> *Ovation is only an 8 footer or so* if you want it to be, and its not manditory. Comparing to Corbets is not possible.
> 
> Double ejection on that ! Yipes!  I remember popping out head over heels when I landed dropping into Saudan Coiloire at Blackcomb. Needless to say it must have been good viewing for those inside the Rendezvous lodge! haha



I would tend to disagree on the height there, but next time I'm up I'm going to try to stand right next to it and have someone take a pic to try to gauge the height.  

Yes, of course, it's not manditory - I've actually never done it from the mens tee myself.  Only from the far skiers left, or through the woods on skiers right. (which means of course that I would never attempt Corbetts myself, I know my limitations no doubt)

Once again, I'm not comparing it to Corbetts.  From my original post: "If you want to get an idea of the height of the first drop" - that in no way says it's the same as Corbetts.

OK?


----------



## JerseyJoey (Aug 20, 2007)

SkiDork said:


> I would tend to disagree on the height there, but next time I'm up I'm going to try to stand right next to it and have someone take a pic to try to gauge the height.
> 
> Yes, of course, it's not manditory - I've actually never done it from the mens tee myself.  Only from the far skiers left, or through the woods on skiers right. (which means of course that I would never attempt Corbetts myself, I know my limitations no doubt)
> 
> ...



why dont you see that corbets is nothing like ovation headwall. apples and bananas. why just why.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 20, 2007)

The way I interpret it, SkiDork isn't making an apples to apples comparison.  Instead, he is saying that if you don't have the stones to hit the Upper O headwall that there is no way you can claim/state that you would give Corbet's a try.  I DO NOT have the stones to try either.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 20, 2007)

JerseyJoey said:


> why dont you see that corbets is nothing like ovation headwall. apples and bananas. why just why.



I DO see that.  I'll  plainly admit it.  Corbetts is nothing like O headwall.

Satisfied?

Now, as long as I did you the courtesy of replying to your post, do me the courtesy and re-read my ascertation.  It definitely wasn't "O headwall is like Corbetts"

mmmkay?

Let me put it yet a 3rd way:

In doing Corbetts, there are a number of different "steps" you have to do, something to the effect of

1) Work up the courage to actually drop in

2) Do a 15 or 20 foot huck

3) Make an immediate check turn when you lane the huck in order to avoid crashing into a rock wall

4) Continue to make tight check turns, so you ski straight down the chute

etc. etc.

Alls I'm saying, is you can _try_ O headwall to get a _feel_  for step number 2.  None of the othe steps, mind you.

Don't know how more plainly I can state it.

If you still cant' see my point, I jus plain give up.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Aug 20, 2007)

SkiDork said:


> I DO see that.  I'll  plainly admit it.  Corbetts is nothing like O headwall.
> 
> Satisfied?
> 
> ...



but they're not the same. corbets is corbets and ovation is ovation. your a funny man sometimes. not now but sometimes.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 20, 2007)

JerseyJoey said:


> but they're not the same. corbets is corbets and ovation is ovation. your a funny man sometimes. not now but sometimes.



I just figgered it out (also see my edit)

You're a funny guy bling  Thanks for the chuckle.  ;-)

I get it.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Aug 20, 2007)

SkiDork said:


> I just figgered it out (also see my edit)
> 
> You're a funny guy bling  Thanks for the chuckle.  ;-)
> 
> I get it.




are you calling me bling or is that a ajective. not sure what you mean. all im saying is that ovation and corbets are different trails. you are confusing me.


----------



## dmc (Aug 20, 2007)

Only thing compareable is Dodges at Tucks..  

Dork - the difference between the Ovation headwall and CC is that CC is a flat out straight down drop..  Not even a huck..  Just a drop..  And thats the worst part of it..  Cause where you land is generally a "rut" cause people drop in and turn immediatly...   


Come up to Tucks and drop the Left Gully..  Lately it's had a nice cornice onto a steep shot..  Not thats good practice...


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 20, 2007)

JerseyJoey said:


> are you calling me bling or is that a ajective. not sure what you mean. all im saying is that ovation and corbets are different trails. *you are confusing me*.



My job is done here.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 20, 2007)

dmc said:


> Only thing compareable is Dodges at Tucks..
> 
> Dork - the difference between the Ovation headwall and CC is that CC is a flat out straight down drop..  Not even a huck..  Just a drop..  And thats the worst part of it..  Cause where you land is generally a "rut" cause people drop in and turn immediatly...
> 
> ...



Well, O headwall IS pretty vertical, but I think my hucking/dropping days are behind me, because of my knees.  Still like to check out Tux though


----------



## dmc (Aug 20, 2007)

SkiDork said:


> Well, O headwall IS pretty vertical, but I think my hucking/dropping days are behind me, because of my knees.  Still like to check out Tux though




There's nothing "pretty" in the CC drop..  In fact it's more then vertical.. It can be concave..

Tucks next April... Come on...  It's calling you...  I'll guide..  I won't let you do anything that out of your realm..


----------



## dmc (Aug 20, 2007)

SkiDork said:


> My job is done here.



your a master!!!


----------



## Puck it (Aug 20, 2007)

The drop is 15 to 20 feet and invovles a turn in the huck to avoid the wall if the drop in on the right side like it is was when I was there in March 07.  It was very hard and rutted this year and I only saw three people try and all bought the farm.  The first part is the toughest then after the second turn is relatively simple.  There is other stuff in bounds that sustained pitches that are tough.  Such as Tower 3 chute(another tourist attraction), Toilet Bowl, Bivouac Woods, and Saratoga Bowl.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 20, 2007)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Have you skied them both?



Skiied Corbet's once...during a big snow year. It was alot easier than what you see in Koreshot's pics.

S&S is out of my league...mandatory cliff band in the middle. Again, difficulty depends on snow depth, but cliff drops are cliff drops to me. If it's the only feature to deal with, I'll take a look. But cliffs in the middle of a 45-50 degree chute...not me.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 20, 2007)

SkiDork said:


> I just figgered it out (also see my edit)
> 
> You're a funny guy bling  Thanks for the chuckle.  ;-)
> 
> I get it.



bling? As in Bling? 

Jersey Joey?

Paul, is that you?


----------



## St. Jerry (Aug 20, 2007)

The point is that Corbets and Ovation should never be used in the same sentance/paragraph/posting.

St. Jerry


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 21, 2007)

cps27 said:


> The point is that Corbets and Ovation should never be used in the same sentance/paragraph/posting.
> 
> St. Jerry



OK, how about...

Jackons Hole has Corbetts Couloir.

Killington Has Ovation.

Seperate sentences.

Happy?


----------



## JerseyJoey (Aug 21, 2007)

SkiDork said:


> OK, how about...
> 
> Jackons Hole has Corbetts Couloir.
> 
> ...



they should not be used in the same post. corbets is not ovation. ovation is not corbets. do you really not see what were saying to you. do you not understand the words that are coming out of my mouth. why do you continue to compare corbets and ovation. i dont get you.


----------



## dmc (Aug 21, 2007)

JerseyJoey said:


> they should not be used in the same post. corbets is not ovation. ovation is not corbets. do you really not see what were saying to you. do you not understand the words that are coming out of my mouth. why do you continue to compare corbets and ovation. i dont get you.



Terrain like that is a relatively foriegn concept to a large portion of skiers and riders...

Dork will understand the frist time he see's it from across the valley on his first trip to JH.






[/IMG]

As far as CC goes...  Why even bother when you can concentrate on terrain like this...





[/IMG]

Or this...






[/IMG]


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 21, 2007)

JerseyJoey said:


> they should not be used in the same post. corbets is not ovation. ovation is not corbets. do you really not see what were saying to you. do you not understand the words that are coming out of my mouth. why do you continue to compare corbets and ovation. i dont get you.




you talkin to me?


----------



## JerseyJoey (Aug 21, 2007)

SkiDork said:


> you talkin to me?



yes. who did you think i was talking to. your the only one here who doesn't understand that corbets and ovation are not the same thing. yes i am talking to you. are you talking to me.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 21, 2007)

JerseyJoey said:


> yes. who did you think i was talking to. your the only one here who doesn't understand that corbets and ovation are not the same thing. yes i am talking to you. are you talking to me.



I'll only talk to you if you wear your starter jacket...


----------



## JerseyJoey (Aug 21, 2007)

SkiDork said:


> I'll only talk to you if you wear your starter jacket...



i dont have a starter jacket. i got a members only jacket from a long time ago. why does my wardrobe interest you. again i dont understand you. you speak in riddles. im not smart enough to get them. im sorry for that.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 21, 2007)

JerseyJoey said:


> i dont have a starter jacket. i got a members only jacket from a long time ago. why does my wardrobe interest you. again i dont understand you. you speak in riddles. im not smart enough to get them. im sorry for that.



Members Only will do.

Lets have a ski off, you can wear your members only jacket!  Maybe Highway Star can come to!


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 21, 2007)

This thread is cracking me up!  :lol: :argue: :lol:


----------



## JerseyJoey (Aug 21, 2007)

SkiDork said:


> Members Only will do.
> 
> Lets have a ski off, you can wear your members only jacket!  Maybe Highway Star can come to!



who. highway star. what do you speak in riddles for.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 21, 2007)

JerseyJoey said:


> who. highway star. what do you speak in riddles for.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 21, 2007)

JerseyJoey said:


> who. highway star. what do you speak in riddles for.



This might help: http://forums.alpinezone.com/17247-highway-star.html


----------



## JimG. (Aug 21, 2007)

Jersey Joey is Paul S.; StarterJacketsRule.

The members only reference gave you away.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Aug 21, 2007)

SkiDork said:


>




a penguin having a period.


----------



## Marc (Aug 21, 2007)

JerseyJoey said:


> a penguin having a period.



I still don't get it.  Is Corbet's the same exact run as Ovation or what?


----------



## JerseyJoey (Aug 21, 2007)

Marc said:


> I still don't get it.  Is Corbet's the same exact run as Ovation or what?



according to that guy skidork they are the same. i think they are not but that skidork guy says they are. maybe they are the same afterall. he seems pretty sure that they are.


----------



## Marc (Aug 21, 2007)

JerseyJoey said:


> according to that guy skidork they are the same. i think they are not but that skidork guy says they are. maybe they are the same afterall. he seems pretty sure that they are.



Yeah.... I'm still not really following.  

So you think they're the same run afterall?  I don't get you...


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 21, 2007)

I know that you know that I know that you know that I know that you know that 
I know that you know that I know that you know that I know that you know that 
I know that you know that I know that you know that I know that you know that 
I know that you know that I know that you know that I know that you know that 
I know that you know that I know that you know that I know that you know that 
I know that you know that I know that you know that I know that you know that 
I know that you know that I know that you know that I know that you know that 
I know that you know that I know that you know that I know that you know that 
I know that you know that I know that you know that I know that you know that 

they're the same run...


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 21, 2007)

They could rename Corbetts "Tourist Trap" and the lemmings still won't get it.  DMC is on the money...Jackson has SOOOO much more to offer...I was there for a week and we never once headed for Corbetts...too busy in No Name Bowl, Cody Bowl, Alta Chutes...etc etc etc etc etc


----------



## JimG. (Aug 21, 2007)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> They could rename Corbetts "Tourist Trap" and the lemmings still won't get it.  DMC is on the money...Jackson has SOOOO much more to offer...I was there for a week and we never once headed for Corbetts...too busy in No Name Bowl, Cody Bowl, Alta Chutes...etc etc etc etc etc



With alot of snow the urge to jump in is irresistable; I would imagine there are times when you just stand there for the entertainment value.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Aug 21, 2007)

SkiDork said:


> I know that you know that I know that you know that I know that you know that
> I know that you know that I know that you know that I know that you know that
> I know that you know that I know that you know that I know that you know that
> I know that you know that I know that you know that I know that you know that
> ...



hardeehardeeharhar


----------



## kingslug (Aug 21, 2007)

Well one thing is for sure when trying to compare East vs West......the amount of time it takes just to get to the top of runs like this is a hell of a lot longer than anything in the east. To even get an idea of it you would have to go to Whiteface and then add another 1000. Plus the altitude gets you a little loopy. The biggest mind blower about the west is the vastness of it all. You just don't get that out here. Approaching Jackson from the road ,it's a sight to see, intimidating to say the least. But there is something for almost everyone there, and you don't need Corbetts to scare your self.


----------



## dmc (Aug 21, 2007)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> They could rename Corbetts "Tourist Trap" and the lemmings still won't get it.  DMC is on the money...Jackson has SOOOO much more to offer...I was there for a week and we never once headed for Corbetts...too busy in No Name Bowl, Cody Bowl, Alta Chutes...etc etc etc etc etc



not to mention the slackcountry..  
Four Pine... Pucker Face... Rock Springs... incredible...  And not a person around when your there..  Well..  I do get passed on the hikes out occasionally..


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 21, 2007)

kingslug said:


> Well one thing is for sure when trying to compare East vs West......the amount of time it takes just to get to the top of runs like this is a hell of a lot longer than anything in the east. To even get an idea of it you would have to go to Whiteface and then add another 1000. Plus the altitude gets you a little loopy. The biggest mind blower about the west is the vastness of it all. You just don't get that out here. Approaching Jackson from the road ,it's a sight to see, intimidating to say the least. But there is something for almost everyone there, and you don't need Corbetts to scare your self.



gonna have to disagree with you slug....

I've been an east cost skiier my whole life, and I hadn't skiied on the west coast until this year. I went to mammoth for the first time, coming from camp pendleton (with an elevation <100 feet), and even though the summit elevation was over 11,000 feet, I didn't notice a different or feel loopy (although I felt a little winded when I had to hike up to get to "beyond the edge")

I skiied the wipe out and avalanche chutes, and even though they don't compare to corbets, they certainly were intimidating with what felt like a 50 degree pitch and only 10-15 feet to maneuver in between the rocks at the top. 

As someone already mentioned, its not only the drop you have to overcome, there is that intimidation factor you have to overcome because that it what makes you nervous and can cause even an excellent skier to make a mistake


----------



## dmc (Aug 21, 2007)

llamborghinii said:


> I've been an east cost skiier my whole life, and I hadn't skiied on the west coast until this year. I went to mammoth for the first time, coming from camp pendleton (with an elevation <100 feet), and even though the summit elevation was over 11,000 feet, I didn't notice a different or feel loopy (although I felt a little winded when I had to hike up to get to "beyond the edge")



Consider yourself lucky... You gotta be in awesome shape if you were at Pendleton...

I don't have many issues with altitude..  the highest I've ever been was the top of ABasin which is a little over 13,000...   not saying I didn't suck wind on the hike up...  

I have friends that are REALY affected by altitude..  My brother tosses cookies when we ski Breck..  Another friend spent 2 days in the condo because of altitude sickness...


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 22, 2007)

llamborghinii said:


> gonna have to disagree with you slug....
> 
> I've been an east cost skiier my whole life, and I hadn't skiied on the west coast until this year. I went to mammoth for the first time, coming from camp pendleton (with an elevation <100 feet), and even though the summit elevation was over 11,000 feet, I didn't notice a different or feel loopy (although I felt a little winded when I had to hike up to get to "beyond the edge")


It's not really about disagreeing/agreeing. Everyone is affected by altitude differently. One person can go from sea level to 10K no problem where another might pass out. 
And being in good shape doesn't necessarily help. It's all about your genes.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 22, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> It's not really about disagreeing/agreeing. Everyone is affected by altitude differently. One person can go from sea level to 10K no problem where another might pass out.
> And being in good shape doesn't necessarily help. It's all about your genes.



Exactly.  I've read some books on climbing Everest, and people think that if they're in superb physical shape that means they'll be able to handle the altitude.  Often it just doesn't happen.

Guys like Ed Visteurs OTOH who can summit without O2, are just born that way.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 22, 2007)

Just throwing it out there that even if you are come from basically no elevation to over 11,000 feet, it doesn't necessary mean that you are going to feel altitude sickness

And generally there is a correlation between how fit the person and how much elevation sickness they get, just an observation


----------



## JerseyJoey (Aug 22, 2007)

SkiDork said:


> Exactly.  I've read some books on climbing Everest, and people think that if they're in superb physical shape that means they'll be able to handle the altitude.  Often it just doesn't happen.
> 
> Guys like Ed Visteurs OTOH who can summit without O2, are just born that way.



so now you are saying that everest and corbets are the same?


----------



## koreshot (Aug 22, 2007)

Just addressing some of the comments since my last post on this thread.

No, there is not much on the East Coast that compares to Corbets.  There isn't even that much in JH that compares to Corbets.  That is not to say there aren't more dangerous and challenging runs in JH.  As I said before, skiing CC doesn't mean you are at a pinacle of skiing, it is just a really tough run that has a great combination of esthetic appeal, challenge, danger and history/publicity.  So it really has a strong draw for a recreational skier...

In my exprience, most (*not all*) people that say "oh its overrated", do so as an excuse cause in reality they are too scared to ski it.

As far as the 15-20 foot huck goes, again it depends on the amount of snow and the year.  I know skiers that are way better than I am (not hard to do) that told me when they were there, they didn't even think about going in because of how suspect the entrance was.  Depending on the snow conditions and coverage Corbets can vary from pretty easy to very risky.

When I skied it the wall of snow as concave as mentioned before.  The best way to "huck" it was actually not to huck it at all.  It is easier to walk up to the edge until your boots are directly over the drop and just slowly tip forward.  Keep the knees bent and try to maintain ski to snow contact against the concave/vertical wall as much as possible.  This will allow for a smoothish transition from vertical to the 65 degree "flat" section.  Better to transition onto the flat than to thump down onto it.

There is a rut that develops after a few days of snow compaction and a dozen skiers.  This rut is both helpful and not.  Its helpful cause it will push you away from the first wall on skiers left when you enter, but the luge effect will accelerate you towards the second wall... for me that is the toughest part of the drop, that second turn away from the wall on skier's right.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 22, 2007)

JerseyJoey said:


> so now you are saying that everest and corbets are the same?



yes, how did you guess?


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 22, 2007)

SkiDork said:


> Guys like Ed Visteurs OTOH who can summit without O2, are just born that way.


Ed Viesturs does have an unusually high VO2 max and his lungs are bigger than average.



llamborghinii said:


> Just throwing it out there that even if you are come from basically no elevation to over 11,000 feet, it doesn't necessary mean that you are going to feel altitude sickness
> 
> And generally there is a correlation between how fit the person and how much elevation sickness they get, just an observation


Ok, I see what point you were making, but acclimatization is still something you have little control over (and don't anyone dare quote observations from Vertical Limit to support otherwise).

And I'll have to disagree - there is no correlation between fitness and the elevation you can get to before getting AMS.

Example - 3 guys. Me, friend1, friend2. All in great shape, friend1 possibly in the best of shape.
@13K ft - no problems for anyone
@15K ft - Me with migraines overnight, friend1 fine, friend2 blowing chunks and stumbling next day
couple days later:
@18K ft - Me fine, friend1 fine, friend2 excellent because he started taking Diamox before
couple days later:
@17K ft - Me fine, friend2 great, friend1 is wheezing, coughing and showing possible signs of HAPE.

One thing you can see here is that there is no pattern. You can be fine one day and horrible the next and even though you can acclimatize, you can't train for it. 

Rob Hall's longtime guiding partner, Gary Ball, had constant problems with altitude and died of HAPE - and this was a guy who was running a guiding service up 8000m peaks, had seen plenty of altitude, and I bet he was in good shape - he just wasn't born with the genes for high altitude. 

Being in better shape in general will give you an edge whether you're at 100ft or 20000ft - the difference between couch potato and olympian just becomes more pronounced when you're at your physical/mental limits.

http://www.ismmed.org/np_altitude_tutorial.htm
" Anyone who goes to altitude can get AMS. It is primarily related to individual physiology (genetics) and the rate of ascent; there is no significant effect of age, gender, physical fitness, or previous altitude experience. Some people acclimatize quickly, and can ascend rapidly; others acclimatize slowly and have trouble staying well even on a slow ascent. There are factors that we don't understand; the same person may get AMS on one trip and not another despite an identical ascent itinerary. Unfortunately, no way has been found to predict who is likely to get sick at altitude."

Good book on the subject:
http://www.amazon.com/Going-Higher-...2667001?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1187795518&sr=8-1


----------



## 2knees (Aug 22, 2007)

koreshot said:


> In my exprience, most (*not all*) people that say "oh its overrated", do so as an excuse cause in reality they are too scared to ski it.



i would bet my left nut that is a fact.


----------



## Greg (Aug 22, 2007)

2knees said:


> i would bet my left nut that is a fact.



What? Are you saying it's possible that people actually talk shit on the Internet? :blink: No way!!


----------



## 2knees (Aug 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> What? Are you saying it's possible that people actually talk shit on the Internet? :blink: No way!!




lol, sad but true.  I've learned that you need to have a bullshit factor built in.

I dropped a 30 foot cliff last weekend!!!!!  

30 x (bs factor of .421) = 12.6 foot cliff. 

The bs factor needs to be calculated based on the board however.  this place would have a relatively low factor but other boards seem to be through the roof.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 22, 2007)

2knees said:


> lol, sad but true.  I've learned that you need to have a bullshit factor built in.
> 
> I dropped a 30 foot cliff last weekend!!!!!
> 
> ...



Being a fisherman, I use the same adjustment factor when I'm listening to fish stories.


----------



## Greg (Aug 22, 2007)

2knees said:


> lol, sad but true.  I've learned that you need to have a bullshit factor built in.
> 
> I dropped a 30 foot cliff last weekend!!!!!
> 
> ...



Classic! :beer:


----------



## koreshot (Aug 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> What? Are you saying it's possible that people actually talk shit on the Internet? :blink: No way!!



On the internet and in person.  You should have seen the number of so called "core" people that skied by CC, looked in and then told their buddy in a all knowing manner "Yeah, its over rated"... then they would  ski down the rendezvous bowl, which was hard, icy, bumpy and all skied out.  

Corbets had far better snow, scenery and pitch than the scraped off rendezvous - if its no biggie to ski CC, why not jump in and at least enjoy the snow and pitch instead of doing lap after lap on the icy rendezvous bowl?

At first I felt like a tool, being fixated on getting CC done before I left JH.  I soon figured out that these people were just too scared to even consider going in.


----------



## catskills (Aug 22, 2007)

Personally I have never skied Corbet's.  I have looked down and looked up it.   Never skied it.  

That said, I have been meaning to post these two must read Corbet's stories from JH local Bob Peter's.  Look for post #53 and #59.  Enjoy.

http://forums.epicski.com/showthread.php?t=34789&highlight=corbet's+couloir&page=2

Sounds easy.  Oh one more thing.  Before you leap,  read post #68 .


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 22, 2007)

catskills said:


> Personally I have never skied Corbet's.  I have looked down and looked up it.   Never skied it.
> 
> That said, I have been meaning to post these two must read Corbet's stories from JH local Bob Peter's.  Look for post #53 and #59.  Enjoy.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I thought it was intimidating before, but now if I ever actually get there, I'm gonna have the thought of "I hope I don't break my leg and have my tibia stick through my boot" run through my mind, before I make the initial drop.

I see why you needed to bring that up though. I think anyone who says its overrated has either not gone down it, or gone down it soooo many times, that they know exactly what to do and it doesn't phase them.

Regardless, I think the first time you go down, no matter how good of a skier you are, there is that fear and doubt that makes you second guess yourself


----------



## dmc (Aug 22, 2007)

llamborghinii said:


> I see why you needed to bring that up though. I think anyone who says its overrated has either not gone down it, or gone down it soooo many times, that they know exactly what to do and it doesn't phase them.



I've done it..  But it's not even remotely close to what i really enjoy about JH..    Not nearly..

Is it overrated...??  Maybe..  But only in the sense that it's a friggin tourist attraction..   i don't want to wait for some lame texan with pins on his hat to clear out his yard sale cause he ran smack into rock, skiing something WAY over his mulleted head...  Too many people that shouldn't ski it - ski it all the time...  And because of that - it actually sucks..  As mentioned most of the time you have to deal with a rut when your base first touches snow.  that rut is not natural..  It would be a lot easier without having to deal with the crap that others created...  
And someone else says do it and enjoy the steep runout... blah blah...  I could show you a dozen faces like that at JH...  Even more if you take 'em off... 

The beauty of JH isn't what you go in thinking your going to experience  - it's what you find...    It's nooks and crannys...  Secret chutes...  Unexpected rock drops..  Trees so steep that they will make you forget about the skiing trees thread...   

JH is awesome...  CC is an incredible shot...  But it's only .0000001% of what JH is..

i don't begrudge people for wanting to ski it..   Ski it... Add a pin to your hat...  Toast it a the mangey moose...  :beer:

I got stories...  lot's of stories...  Of the crazy stuff I've encountered there...


----------



## dmc (Aug 22, 2007)

koreshot said:


> Corbets had far better snow, scenery and pitch than the scraped off rendezvous - if its no biggie to ski CC, why not jump in and at least enjoy the snow and pitch instead of doing lap after lap on the icy rendezvous bowl?



The only good thing about Redezvous is the access gates


----------



## JohnGD33 (Aug 22, 2007)

2knees said:


> lol, sad but true.  I've learned that you need to have a bullshit factor built in.
> 
> I dropped a 30 foot cliff last weekend!!!!!
> 
> ...



That's great!! I love it. I guess the bs factor works for hunting stories as well as mtb stories.


----------



## koreshot (Aug 23, 2007)

2knees said:


> The bs factor needs to be calculated based on the board however.  this place would have a relatively low factor but other boards seem to be through the roof.



Yeah, the BS factor is particularly high over at TGR.  They call this big air - I would probably throw a backflip in and still stick the landing better.  These guys are so lame!


http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49102

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-50935324186987273


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 23, 2007)

koreshot said:


> Yeah, the BS factor is particularly high over at TGR.  They call this big air - I would probably throw a backflip in and still stick the landing better.  These guys are so lame!
> 
> 
> http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49102
> ...



yeah, totally...


----------



## dmc (Aug 23, 2007)

That being said...
Here's a video i took of my buddy Jeff dropping a cliff in JH...  He stands about 5'5"..
Based on his height I estimate this cliff drop to be 30'...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=UbFtWJFjDGc

Whats the consensus...?

PS: Greg - can you YouTubeize this?  i forget how to embed...


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Greg (Aug 23, 2007)

koreshot said:


> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-50935324186987273



More of a demonstration of balls there than anything else. Anyone really can huck a cliff like that only to stop dead in deep snow. Not saying I would ever even consider it.


----------



## dmc (Aug 23, 2007)

Greg said:


> More of a demonstration of balls there than anything else. Anyone really can huck a cliff like that only to stop dead in deep snow. Not saying I would ever even consider it.



Ya think so?  

I think he did great staying up right and extened to abosrb the landing...  i give him props for landing on his feet...  And not rotating like most do...

btw: this dude is an awesome skier..  He's a freestyle coach...


----------



## Greg (Aug 23, 2007)

dmc said:


> Ya think so?
> 
> I think he did great staying up right and extened to abosrb the landing...  i give him props for landing on his feet...  And not rotating like most do...
> 
> btw: this dude is an awesome skier..  He's a freestyle coach...



Certainly not saying this guy is not a great skier. I guess my point is I didn't see any skiing in that clip...


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 23, 2007)

Greg said:


> More of a demonstration of balls there than anything else. Anyone really can huck a cliff like that only to stop dead in deep snow. Not saying I would ever even consider it.



Not really...after about 40-50' if you're not holding good form and well balanced you'll end up landing on your head...not to mention the side slip in...f that up and the rest of the trip gets really ugly.  It takes much more than just elephant sized nuts.  Unless you're just fking stupid and go from a 10' cliff right for a hundred.


----------



## dmc (Aug 23, 2007)

Greg said:


> Certainly not saying this guy is not a great skier. I guess my point is I didn't see any skiing in that clip...




right...  
His skis we're not touching the ground but there are things he did that kept him from landing on his head or hitting rocks...
much like there's things you need to think about in the air when dropping CC or hitting a kicker on a bump run...


----------



## Greg (Aug 23, 2007)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> Not really...after about 40-50' if you're not holding good form and well balanced you'll end up landing on your head...not to mention the side slip in...f that up and the rest of the trip gets really ugly.  It takes much more than just elephant sized nuts.  Unless you're just fking stupid and go from a 10' cliff right for a hundred.





dmc said:


> right...
> His skis we're not touching the ground but there are things he did that kept him from landing on his head or hitting rocks...
> much like there's things you need to think about in the air when dropping CC or hitting a kicker on a bump run...



You guys can see all that from the crappy resolution of a Google vid? :blink:

Anyway, I'll shut up now cuz I really don't know what I'm talking about anyway. I guess my point is it would have been more dramatic if he gracefully skied away after the landing...


----------



## koreshot (Aug 23, 2007)

Greg said:


> You guys can see all that from the crappy resolution of a Google vid? :blink:
> 
> Anyway, I'll shut up now cuz I really don't know what I'm talking about anyway. I guess my point is it would have been more dramatic if he gracefully skied away after the landing...




I posted that link in response to the "other forums have a high BS factor" with regards to dropping cliffs comment.  Not that that comment is wrong, there are hundreds of people even on TGR that are completely clueless and think they are great skiers, but then there are people like this, who say they dropped a 100+ foot cliff and actually have footage to back it up.  The BS factor for these guys is 1 or higher 

You are right Greg, the skill involved in dropping that cliff isn't totally obvious.  But as others have said, just picking the right launch point and staying upright and taking the hit is already great skill - skill I would only dream of having.  That aside, all the guys in that TGR thread that dropped that cliff happen to be amazing skiers.  There are many other TRs on that board with those guys ripping some really challenging terrain out in the BC.  They are actually "core".


----------



## Greg (Aug 23, 2007)

koreshot said:


> That aside, all the guys in that TGR thread that dropped that cliff happen to be amazing skiers.



I guess this is inherently the case 99% of the time. However, is it not possible for some poser, looking to just have his buddy film him or snap a pic so he can publish it online, pull that off, provided he's got the balls?


----------



## JimG. (Aug 23, 2007)

Greg said:


> I guess this is inherently the case 99% of the time. However, is it not possible for some poser, looking to just have his buddy film him or snap a pic so he can publish it online, pull that off, provided he's got the balls?



Unlikely...you don't see the skills that dmc and koreshot are talking about.

I know Jeff and worked for him as a seasonal coach for a few years. He is a great skier, and his best skill is bumps. 

A poser looking to drop a 30 footer is basically an accident waiting to happen. And dmc is right about CC, that's why I made the comment about entertainment value. Sometimes it's not entertaining, just scary when you see what might be a dead or injured body cartwheeling down the throat.

Launch point, entry position, line choice and the first turn or two are critical. I'd be thrilled to launch a 30 footer and land like Jeff did...upright, absorbed the drop, hands up and out, body centered and in an athletic stance. That was a nice job.


----------



## Greg (Aug 23, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Unlikely...you don't see the skills that dmc and koreshot are talking about.
> 
> I know Jeff and worked for him as a seasonal coach for a few years. He is a great skier, and his best skill is bumps.
> 
> ...



Like I said. I don't know what the hell I'm talking about. Just trying to stir the pot...


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 23, 2007)

Greg said:


> . Just trying to stir the pot...


  Then what will Jim do? :smile:


----------



## Greg (Aug 23, 2007)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> Then what will Jim do? :smile:



Pour the beers? :beer:


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 23, 2007)

Ski


----------



## JimG. (Aug 23, 2007)

SkiDork said:


> Ski



Winner.


----------



## dmc (Aug 23, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Launch point, entry position, line choice and the first turn or two are critical. I'd be thrilled to launch a 30 footer and land like Jeff did...upright, absorbed the drop, hands up and out, body centered and in an athletic stance. That was a nice job.



Plus the fact that when he landed he was in over his head..  The snow was deep there..
In fact were prepared to to rescue him... We actually had shovel and probes ready.  Plus we had tranceivers...
the fact that he carried his momentum out of the landing was astounding...


----------



## Puck it (Aug 30, 2007)

dmc said:


> I've done it.. But it's not even remotely close to what i really enjoy about JH.. Not nearly..
> 
> Is it overrated...?? Maybe.. But only in the sense that it's a friggin tourist attraction.. i don't want to wait for some lame texan with pins on his hat to clear out his yard sale cause he ran smack into rock, skiing something WAY over his mulleted head... Too many people that shouldn't ski it - ski it all the time... And because of that - it actually sucks.. As mentioned most of the time you have to deal with a rut when your base first touches snow. that rut is not natural.. It would be a lot easier without having to deal with the crap that others created...
> And someone else says do it and enjoy the steep runout... blah blah... I could show you a dozen faces like that at JH... Even more if you take 'em off...
> ...


 

JH is awesome.  There are so many places other than CC to get into trouble.  You are skiing in some trees going along very contently and then it opens and right in front of you.  There is a danger cliff sign.  It can be 30' to 80' depending where you ar on the mountain.  CC is like Tower 3 chute.  A tourist spot.  Ski it once and say you did it then go and find all of the other incredilbe that JHMR has to offer.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Aug 30, 2007)

> Corbets had far better snow, scenery and pitch than the scraped off rendezvous - if its no biggie to ski CC, why not jump in and at least enjoy the snow and pitch instead of doing lap after lap on the icy rendezvous bowl?



:lol:  You guys are comparing the largest exposed inbounds patch of JH to one of it's smallest. Doesn't work. For good skiers CC has a huge fear factor when compared to RB. Once in awhile RB can be a bear. Think thick fog, couldn' even see your ski tips and inch of new snow with totally frozen granular underneath, lots of death cookies. It was the last day of the season. It was scary.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 30, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> :lol:  Your comparing the largest exposed inbounds patch of JH to one of it's smallest. Doesn't work.
> 
> I agree with your point but sometimes you have to ski Rendezvous Bowl. to get too some of the good stuff. Usually ski it in the trees on the left side, rarely close to CC BTW, but you have to vear off right to get to where your going so taking Rendezvous down the middle works well.  BTW I have rarely seen Rendezvous Bowl icey, hardpack maybe but plenty of powder days too.



I've never seen Rendevous bowl icy..the wideness and limited lift capacity keeps the snow nice.  I've had untracked powder in the bowl..tracked up powder...and awesome chalky snow several days after a dump.  I like the left side the best..awesome pitch..The Hobacks and other lower faces are also sweet and sometimes the best lightest powder on the mountain during an inversion...wow do I miss Jackson Hole..I never go a day without thinking about that mountain..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 30, 2007)

Oh yeah and I won't ski Corbetts..I know I have the skill for it but I'm too afraid that I'll wipeout and ragdoll into huge rocks and break my back..those Grand Piano sized boulders down in ten-sleep bowl scare the shit out of me..


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Aug 30, 2007)

With the tram down and a slow chair on Rendezvous the whole flow of that area has totally changed. Will the larger tram car make it too busy and will they remove the chair once the new tram is online is a big topic around the valley. 

The new tram station design has just been approved by the county planners, it's bigger and totally diferent than the current one so I assume JHMR will have to completely change all their printed prop/sales stuff.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 30, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> With the tram down and a slow chair on Rendezvous the whole flow of that area has totally changed. Will the larger tram car make it too busy and will they remove the chair once the new tram is online is a big topic around the valley.
> 
> The new tram station design has just been approved by the county planners, it's bigger and totally diferent than the current one so I assume JHMR will have to completely change all their printed prop/sales stuff.



I heard that they are going to move the East Ridge Double to above the Casper area to access the Casper Bowl area and chutes which are current accessed by hiking..

The new Tram will have more hourly capacity than the old one but actually less than the current East Ridge Double..


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Aug 30, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I heard that they are going to move the East Ridge Double to above the Casper area to access the Casper Bowl area and chutes which are current accessed by hiking..
> 
> The new Tram will have more hourly capacity than the old one but actually less than the current East Ridge Double..



At this stage what they say about that doesn't mean much....after all, in the beginning of the whole process they insisted that the state of Wyoming was going to pay the 25m for it or they weren't going to move forward with it....not very close to how it ended up working out. It's all good tho, the new cabin looks awesome, got that euro style thing going on.


----------



## koreshot (Aug 30, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I've never seen Rendevous bowl icy..the wideness and limited lift capacity keeps the snow nice.  I've had untracked powder in the bowl..tracked up powder...and awesome chalky snow several days after a dump.  I like the left side the best..awesome pitch..The Hobacks and other lower faces are also sweet and sometimes the best lightest powder on the mountain during an inversion...wow do I miss Jackson Hole..I never go a day without thinking about that mountain..



You must have had luck every time you were in JH.  JH is an amazing mountain, with superb terrain and challenge but it also has pretty crummy exposure and the snow does get baked very easily.  I was there in late January with sub 20 degree temperatures the entire stay and the southern exposure still worked its magic.  3 days after snowfall 90% of the mountain becomes hard, icy or styro snow.  The only place to find the decent snow was in Alta, Tower and CC chutes, plus some tree runs. 

Great mountain, horrible exposure to the sun = JH needs fresh snow fall every 3 days to stay in top shape, otherwise it goes downhill real fast.



GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Oh yeah and I won't ski Corbetts..I know I have the skill for it but I'm too afraid that I'll wipeout and ragdoll into huge rocks and break my back..those Grand Piano sized boulders down in ten-sleep bowl scare the shit out of me..



You probably do have the skill for it, as do many others on this board that haven't yet skied it.  I still think that the secret to CC (for a decent skier anyway) is the right snow, visibility and entrance conditions combined with a kick in the ass from a ski buddy.  The competitive spirit can do wonders - when you see your ski buddy go for it and make it out alive, it becomes very hard to turn around and take the "lamer" route down.  That is what pushed me over the edge.


----------



## 2knees (Aug 30, 2007)

koreshot said:


> Yeah, the BS factor is particularly high over at TGR.  They call this big air - I would probably throw a backflip in and still stick the landing better.  These guys are so lame!
> 
> 
> http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49102
> ...




easy bro.  i didnt say tgr, epic, kzone, pasr, mogulnet or any other number of boards.  I was just going for humor.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 30, 2007)

koreshot said:


> You must have had luck every time you were in JH.  JH is an amazing mountain, with superb terrain and challenge but it also has pretty crummy exposure and the snow does get baked very easily..



Late January of 2006 in dumped pretty much everyday...Late January of 2007..it only snowed 4 inches at J-Hole and 9 inches at Grand Targhee but I like the hard/styro snow on steeps and bumps..no real ice..Sure stuff like the Cirque sucks but with an inversion..the Lower faces were money and nobody was skiing them.  I've gotten much better snow on Jackson Face in the trees then up high in 10-sleep many time.  I really enjoyed the Styrofoam on Bivoac and Thunder..mmmm..hardpack at Jackson means lightning fast groomers and mad steezy vert.  Hardpack or Powder..J-hole is the bomb.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Aug 31, 2007)

koreshot said:


> I still think that the secret to CC (for a decent skier anyway) is the right snow, visibility and entrance conditions combined with a kick in the ass from a ski buddy.  The competitive spirit can do wonders - when you see your ski buddy go for it and make it out alive, it becomes very hard to turn around and take the "lamer" route down.  That is what pushed me over the edge.



So true....peer pressure can be a  "kick in the ass" motivator in alot of challenges in any sport.


----------



## koreshot (Aug 31, 2007)

2knees said:


> easy bro.  i didnt say tgr, epic, kzone, pasr, mogulnet or any other number of boards.  I was just going for humor.



I think you interpreted that wrong.  I know you were going for humor, and I agree that you are right - most people are pretty unrealistic and their stories have pretty high BS factor.  That includes people on this board, TGR and many others.  I was just trying to in a humorous way show that there are also people that are no BS - when they say they hucked a 100 footer, you can trust that it really was that high.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 15, 2012)

Anyone else ski Corbet's? Still on my bucket list


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 15, 2012)

The Corbet's part of Dream Factory is sick. These people are hucking off it doing flips and getting insane air. Check it out!


----------



## dmc (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm pussy... I slip in from the easy side...  Depending on the year it's skiers left side...

But a friend of mine actually backs up and skates to build speed then jumps CCs...
Crazy... he actually landed it... and stayed up for a while...  Missed all the crud and ruts at the top...


----------



## Nick (Nov 15, 2012)

I dunno man. I'd like to think of myself as a halfway decent skier but I just can't see myself hucking it. I could probably do the puss out slide in :lol:


----------



## kcyanks1 (Nov 15, 2012)

I have done it going in a path which you carefully slide down and then it drastically reduces the jump.  It forms differently different seasons.  I keep wanting to have the guts to jump it from the top but it's quite scary looking over the edge.  I'm scared enough doing it the way I have.  I did take one bad spill on it on one occasion .. bad in the sense that I slid for a while, thankfully was completely okay.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 15, 2012)

I hucked a big cliff at Squaw before, but it wasn't fun (I had no choice). I think technically I could do, but I'd have to build up my confidence a lot before making the jump, by skiing very technically challenging trails that season. Someone mentioned in this thread a few pages back that someone tried jumping CC when the snow was really hard, and not only did they break their tibia (tibula? Forget which is which), it went through their skin and ski boot. I love the challenge of skiing but I'm on edge about taking a risk that could ultimately end my skiing career.


----------



## AdironRider (Nov 15, 2012)

In all honesty, I find it easier just to drop in than try and shimmy/180/bunny hop through the ladies tee on skiers left. Part of this is I snowboard, and ride regular. 

Everyone freaks out about the cliff walls on your right and left, but in all my years out here, I think one person has actually hit one. Yardsales are par for the course however. 

Also, the landing is steep enough that the drop doesnt hurt even if you blow up. 

That said my knees still shake every time Im up there.


----------



## Nick (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah that's exactly it, I read that no one has actually died there, ever, and even injuries aren't all that common. It's the fear factor. Like you said, the steepness of the trail takes out the impact. 

When I was in high school, we used to have this sand pit nearby. It was dug into the ground, so there were these huge jumps from the edge onto the sand hills. Some of the jumps were upwards of 20'. I probably wouldn't have the balls to do it nowadays but back then we would jump off and land on the steep sand hill and it was like nothing, you'd roll down and be fine.


----------

